# Poor Cinn



## renegaderob18 (Apr 7, 2011)

I got two rats about 17 days ago. After about the 12th day Cinn, she got sick. She showed signs of URI so I took her back to petsmart since they had a 14 day guarantee, hoping they could help her. She was only about 4 months old or so. She held on for 3 days and then passed away. She was a very smart rat that loved to play. She was friendly to all and when she saw you near the cage she always came running. My girlfriend who hated rats, until she started holding them cried when she died. We went back to the pet store and my youngest boy picked one out that looked exactly like her and named this one coke. Coke is just like her sister Cinn. She loves to play, loves people, comes running to see u when she hears, and loves to play with the dogs. We all do miss Cinn and feel she was way to young to die.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss...
RIP Cinn.


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

R.I.P Cinn.x x x


----------

